# Shaklee Basic H as wormer



## Judy77 (Aug 17, 2013)

Anyone here use Basic H as a cattle wormer? If so I would like to know if you have to keep the chickens out of the water tank. My calves and chickens drink together. My hens have separate water but they like to wander over to the cow trough. 

I am thinking that I will have to put the calves across the yard in a pen where chickens can't go. What do you think?

Joel Salatin talks about it in his book "Salad Bar Beef". I would like to try it. 

Thanks, Judy


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

to many real wormers on the market to use snake oil IMO.


----------



## ycanchu2 (Oct 21, 2011)

I have never been to Joel Salatin's place but have read some of his articles and he certainly is a pioneer in sustainable ag.
I do know he does rotational grazing to some extent and that goes along way in breaking the worm cycle.
I would say if you wanted to try it, try it. I don't see how it could hurt cattle or chickens.
There are things out there that probably do work and then there are things that just seem to work, when it is just the weather being just right or something else.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Cinnamon, garlic, tobacco, BT and Basic H are not effective as wormers.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

haypoint, may I add Diatomaceous Earth to your list? And then I'll duck.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

G. Seddon said:


> haypoint, may I add Diatomaceous Earth to your list? And then I'll duck.


Sure. I meant DE when I wrote BT, but it all fits.


----------

